# [V] Geforce 9800 GT



## sandman2003 (5. April 2009)

Rechnung vorhanden.. neuspreis ca 109 Euro..

mitte februar gekauft, als ersatz für meine kaputte 8800GTX.. die ist jetzt mit garantie 1:1 umgetauscht angekommen..

jetzt verkauf ich also die 9800GT

dachte so an 65 euro auf VB

Gruß

robert


----------



## Batze (6. April 2009)

Welche Firma
Wieviel Speicher
u.s.w.
am besten mal Link zur Karte

und sollen die 65€ mit oder ohne Porto sein?

MFG
Batze


----------



## sandman2003 (6. April 2009)

Batze am 06.04.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Firma
> Wieviel Speicher
> u.s.w.
> am besten mal Link zur Karte
> ...




Firma: Captiva

Speicher: 512 MB

link:

http://www.captiva-power.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&idcat=51&idart=203

ist aber nen nvidia referenzkühler drauf...

aber das ist die karte und marke!! kann gern selbst nochmal fotos machen wenn ihr wollt


65 inklusive bei 3,90 versand... versichter müsst ihr 3 euro bitte drauf zahlen.. denke das ist fair!!! 

wie gesagt rechnung alles noch vorhanden!..


----------



## sandman2003 (8. April 2009)

keiner interesse?

preis runter?


----------

